# VG10 vs AUS10?



## KFCUK

Hi KKF,

I am doing some research on VG10 steel and keep coming across AUS10, I know they are different but is this just where it comes from US of A being AUS 10 and Japan being VG10?

440C is this the equivalent to VG10? 

Can any of the steels brake a 62HRC or do they stop at that?


----------



## ModRQC

VG10 and Super Gold 2 - Takefu Stainless Steel Properties and History - Knife Steel Nerds


New experiments on toughness, edge retention, and corrosion resistance of VG10 and Super Gold 2 (SG2). I also covered the history of these Takefu steels.




knifesteelnerds.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

AUS steels are Japanese.


----------



## ModRQC

Guess the answer to last would be that most steel can be hardened higher than what you see them go at, but at the detriment of toughness to say the least, but other characteristics may suffer too.

Just follow the above article with a couple other reads from @Larrin


----------



## KFCUK

This is amazing thank you very much @ModRQC & @HumbleHomeCook will get reading


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Zknives.com is your friend.


----------



## Dzbiq

Aus 10 = 440C. 
VG-10 is similar to 154CM, but better. 154CM was the american super steel which is equaled by ATS-34, the japanese version of the same exact thing. Good stuff for sure, 154CM is a slight upgrade from 440C which makes it bit better than Aus 10.

Quality steels can be hardened over 62HRC, but there is a point for certain steel that it isn't worth pushing hardness and at the same time scarifying toughness and making the knife very brittle.


----------

